# Roadtrip durch Ägypten



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

*Hallo Freunde des Angelsports*


Zeit zu planen gab es wenig. Am Roten Meer angeln das habe ich ja schon zur genüge getan und berichtet. So sollte es eigentlich an die Ägyptische Mittelmeerküste nach Alexandria gehen.
Ich hörte von Scharren grosser Bonitos und anderem Getier. Boote gibt es Millionenfach. Aber leider trotz großer Bemühungen meines Angelfreunds in Ägypten lies sich kein Boot finden mit Touristenlizenz  So konnte ich das erstmal abhaken. Schade das wäre mal was neues gewesen. Auch für Euch.

Flug von Frankfurt mit Egypt Air nach Kairo war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber schon gebucht und so mussten wir überlegen was wir tun. Kurzum wir beschlossen einen Roadtrip an der Küste des Roten Meeres zu machen. "Geplant" war so einiges in kurzer Zeit, aber planen hier und Umsetzung in Ägypten sind leider zweierlei paar Schuh

Am Check-In wollte doch die nette Frau glatt 250 Euro von mir für mein Rutenrohr???????!!! Wie?? 3Kg Rohr kostet fast so viel wie der Hin und Rückflüg??? Ne nicht mit mir. Hatte kein Handgepäck und mein normaler Koffer hatte nur 18 Kilo statt erlaubten 23. Nein das zahl ich nicht. Habe noch nie bezahlt und werde des auch nicht.. Kurzum das Rohr fliegt umsonst

Landung Kairo in der Dunkelheit. Einfach nur beeindruckend. Kairo ist mit ca. 20 Millionen Einwohnern die grösste Stadt Afrikas und das sah man schon von oben. Der Hammer wirklich.
Raus ausm Airport. Boar eine Hitze noch übel. 30Grad und die Luft steht. Den Verkehr in Ägypten kenne ich zu gut. Aber glaubt mir die 40 Minuten fahrt zu dem Haus meines Freundes Fouad war die Hölle.. Das kann man nicht beschreiben. Da ist jeder Fahrer ein Henker und bereit jede Sekunde zu sterben. Keine Sekunde vergeht ohne das man eine Hupe hört. Keine Sekunde.

Wir hocken noch bis spät in der Nacht auf dem Balkon und labbern und "planen". An Schlaf ist nicht zu denken. Das ständige Gehupe und diese Hitze im Zimmer. Gefühlte 50 Grad.
2 Stunden geschlafen und mit der Sonne um 5.30 Uhr aufgestanden.
	

		
			
		

		
	







1. Tagesplan einen besonderen Ort besuchen. 42mal in Ägpyten gewesen. Aber dort noch nie.

*Die Pyramiden*

Jungs und Mädels! Im Tv oder sonstwo ist die eine Sache. Aber davor zu stehen die andere! Die Dinger sind einfach riesig. Sowas von beeindruckend! Das werde ich nie vergessen und mit Sicherheit nix vergleichbares mehr sehen. Ich war sprachlos. Einfach nur Sprachlos!

Bin quasi alleine dort. Touristen? Fehlanzeige. Nur ein paar Einheimische weil Freitags in Ägypten (Sonntag) ist.



























*So!*

Tagesplan Nr. 2. Gesund zurück im Haus ankommen Zeug packen und ab die 450Km nach Hurghada fahren. Wollte ich doch heute Abend schon aufs Boot. Zeit ist knapp und fischen ist ja eigentlich das Ziel der Reise 

Erstmal brauchen wir zwei Stunden bis nach Hause. Und der Verkehr ich sags Euch.. Da brauchst als Europäer Windeln. Haben dann noch einen Platten und Auto macht komische Geräusche.
Also erstmal in die Werkstatt. Wieder zwei Stunden rum  Also das wird nix mehr heute. Scheisse. Fahren am Abend nochmal rund 1.5 Stunden um Bier fürs Boot zu kaufen. Das ist nicht wie in Deutschland. Alkohol ist einfach rar und schwer zu finden. Decke mich jedenfalls gut ein 

An nächsten morgen fahren wir dann zu. Allein 2 Stunden um aus der Stadt zu kommen. Und dann eine Mega Autobahn ohne Autos  6 Spuren in eine Richtung 

Fahrt ist gut und sicher.. durch die Berge und ab Richtung Rotes Meer. Ich fahre die meiste Zeit. Mafisch mushkilla/ Kein Problem

Leider war sehr duselig an dem Tag.. Durch die Berge auf 500m wunderschön. Leider kaum Bilder gemacht. Bzw. alle nicht zu gebrauchen






So nach rund 5 Stunden sind wir dann heile in Hurghada ankommen. Sicher das ist wichtig. Plan war zack an Hafen und ab aufs Boot. Hatten Abend zuvor schon 300 Euro geschickt das alles erledigt wird. Sprit, Essen und trinken und die Lizenzen. Tagesfahrten sind kein Ding. Aber über Nacht und 3 Tage.. Ohje. Kurzum wir können heute nicht ablegen  

Was ne Kacke eigentlich wollte wir ja gestern schon die Ruten schwingen.. Hab doch kaum Zeit.

So suchen wir uns ein Hotel und Inscha Allah morgen wird alles gut gehen. Verbringen den Abend im Hotel und haben ne lustige Zeit. Hotel 5 Sterne. Normalpreis für eine Nacht 200 Euro
Mit Fouadconnection 60 Euro  Lümmeln morgens noch am Strand rum kurz und checken dann aus. Müssen noch paar Sachen erledigen. Und jetzt fing der Stress an.. 5 Sachen kaufen hier in Deutschland 20min. In Ägypten 3 Stunden. Ich könnte kotzen. Millionen Shops aber alles so kompliziert.. Ich kann nicht mehr.......

Dazu noch die Info das wir eventuell heute garnicht auslaufen können wegen Wind und Wellen. Ägypter dürfen. Aber ich bin ja leider keiner  So sind wir 16:00 eine Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang endlich Abfahrt bereit....

Soviel Zeit vergangen.. soviel Angelzeit verloren


Unser Boot für die nächsten 3 Tage und Nächte. 9m lang. Fouad und ich haben 2 Betten die Crew (Kaptiän und Helfer) schlafen oben neben dem Steuer. Mit an Board der "Vermittler".. der wäre wohl lieber zuhause geblieben


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Jetzt kurz was zum Tackle meinersteits


Rollen

Shimano Socorro SW 5000
Daiwa BG 5000
Daiwa Bg 6500
Penn Slammer 3 5500
Shimano Saragosa 10000

Ruten

Savage Gear Mpp 2 Salt 220cm 20-60 Gramm
Savage Gear Mpp2 220cm bis 100 Gramm  2 mal
Savage Gear Pop and Stick 220cm 80-150 Griffgeteilt
Shimano OCEA BB Bluefin Metal Jig PE 10-12? Thuna Spinnrute ebenfalls Griffgeteilt
Madcat Wallerspinnrute 50-200 Gramm240cm. 
China Trollingrute 30-50lb aber kurzer


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

So weiter geht es.

Bin erstmal froh das wir auf dem Wasser sind und wir auslaufen durfen. Wellen sind wirklich hoch. Man(n) muss ich immer festhalten sonst fliegst durch die Gegend.
Trollen nur kurz 2 Rapala Magnum aber wirklich nur kurz. Müssen einen Platz erreichen für die Nacht der sicher ist.

Finden im halbdunkeln einen Platz auf 10m Wassertiefe . Ist erstmal egal. Hauptsache auf dem Wasser und geschützt. Der Wind pfeift aus dem Norden.
Erstmal alles andere Angelzeug richten und dann geht es los. Bleibt ja erstmal nur Grundfischen. Auf 10m wohl nicht der Hit aber was willst machen.

Bis dato war erstmal alles Kulu tammam / Alles okay

Wir essen dann erstmal. Und das war saulecker. 21 Uhr.

Licht ist an und ums Boot tauchen schon die ersten Hornhechte auf. Erst ein paar dann wirklich viele.
Der erste Fische an Board ist ein Hornhecht mit 50cm den Fouad mit dem Kescher fängt. Der landet sofort mit Handleine und Ballon als Livebait im Wasser.






Und dann beginnt schon der Stress an Board.
Ja warum ich jetzt Bild mache von dem Fisch???
Das bringt Unglück. Wir machen Bilder von allem wenn wir zurück sind.

Ich erzähle denen " Jungs ich habe eine Mini Whattup Gruppe mit meinen Freunden. Die sind hungrig und wollen News"


Dann geht die Diskussion los.....

Und irgendwie spricht dann keiner mehr mit mir ausser Fouad. Arabisch kein Thema. Ich verstehe das wenn man langsam und normal mit mir spricht. Und selbst auf die Bitte hin mehr Englisch zu sprechen.. pffff.....

So wird es mir erstmal zu blöd und ich leg mich bissl hin.. 

Gegen später bin ich dann nochmal raus. Was in der Zeit gefangen wurde? Keine Ahnung. Wohl nicht viel auf 10m.

Gegen 24 Uhr bin ich dann raus. Man sah kaum Wasser vor lauter Hornhechten. Probiere alles welche an Board zu bekommen. Alles versucht. Aber irgendwie auf 0,60 Fluro keine Bisse. Nicht mal auf Naturköder. Finde dann bei Fouad Zeugs mono 0.20 und montiere diese zusammen mit einen kleinen Jig um die 20 Gramm.
Werfe einmal nix. OOOH und sehe einen grossen Fisch vorbei schwimmen und beim nächsten Mal rauscht das Ding an und nimmt den Jig  Denke GT zwischen 5-7Kg.. es macht kurz kreisch an der Bremse und zack ist die Schnur durch .... war ja klar......

Hab den auch keine Lust mehr und geh wieder pennen.

Morgens die anderen schlafen noch und es ist noch dunkel.. hau ich mit der Jigge... (vergessen zu schreiben oben beim Tacklezeug) nen dicken Bollen Tintenfisch kurz über Grund.. und bämm nach 1 Minuten boar was ein Vieh. Ein Grouper in braun.. um die 5 Kg plus.. Er ist schon oben.. Niemand da der hilft und ich versuche ihm am Fluro hochzuheben.. Winkel ist steil zur Rute. Bremse zu, er flieht nochmal zack die Jigge bricht Fisch weg 

Ahhhhhh

Irgendwann wird auch die Crew wach! Äh Hallo.. Dachte wir trollen vor Sonnenaufgang??? Nix die kommen nicht in die Gänge. So werfe ich bissl rum und fang doch glatt nen guten Horni und nen Barracuda...und nen Snapper mit 1 Kg..

Den wollte ich dann gleich saubermachen und wenn Pause ist essen die sind lecker!!

*Und dann passiert das Dumme was mir den ganzen Urlaub versauen wird*

Ich nehm den Fisch aus und wollte ich ihn danach im Meer saubermachen. Lehne mich über die Seitenwand, eine grosse Welle kommt und ich knall mit der Brust 
extrem hart auf das Holz. *Rippenprellung*


Hatte das schon paar mal früher bei Unfällen....das ist nix was am nächsten Tag wieder gut wird  Bin erstmal in der Kabine und heule vor Schmerzen.

Später!




Am Himmel viele Vögel. Und alle ziehen sie in eine Richtung immernoch...ich sag dem Kaptiän " Follow, follow the Birds, they show us the way to the fish"  Die Antwort. "HÄÄÄÄ"

Trollen dann viel zu spät in eine Richtung eigentlich die mir nicht passt. Weil tausende Vögel in die andere Richtung fliegen.. Aber ich hab Abend ja schon rausgehört von der Crew "Das ich ja keine Ahnung vom Fischen im Roten Meer habe"

Fouad sagt dann dem Kaptitän er soll den Vögeln folgen.. ach ja jetzt klappt es??????



Und dann Leute waren wir am Ziel...


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Zwischen einer Insel und einen Aussenriff ein DropOff. Von 1 auf 400Meter. Und dawischen!!!!! *Frenzies so weit das Auge reicht. Tausende Vögeln, das Wasser kocht.
Jungs ich kanns nicht glauben...*

Schon davor Mahis neben dem Boot. Riesig... kenn die Dinger nur aus Spanien in Mini mit 1 Kg.. Nein das sind Monster. Monster.. direkt neben dem Boot. Überall.

*Und ich?*

Kann kaum laufen. Die Balance halten bei den Wellen? Ein Altraum. Meine Rippen killen mich bei jeden Schritt. 

Die Frenzies sind wirklich krass. Aus Angst versuche ich Thunatackle zu werfen.. *die Mahi Mahi sind riesig!!!!*

Keine Biss erstmal bei mir und Fouad. Wallerrute und Thunarute mit 0,80 Fluro.. Nix.

Und der Scheiss Kaptiän. Sag ihm immer!!! "Fahr da hin wo das Wasser kocht" " Nur da haben wir die Chance" Mitten rein werfen da wo es kocht.. 

Ne das war dem A.......... einfach zu viel. 

Wechsel dann auf Mpp2 mit 100 Gramm und 0,60 Fluro.. kann das schwere Zeug nicht mehr werfen und sterbe bei jedem Wurf und kurbeln*.*

Fouad ich ich werfen dann zusammen. Beide mit der Mpp2 und zack der Kaptiän macht es einmal richtig bumm.. 


2 Mahis hängen dran...... boar und die springen beide was das Zeug hält...wir kämpfen beide. An dem Tackle boar wie geil  

Freunde ist gross!!!! Aber nicht lang! Schnur zusammen, beide unters Boot und weg!!!

Puuuhhhhh

Mit Absprache mit Fouad. Hängt ein Fisch macht der andere nix. Klappt auch den bei mir hängt der nächste! Mahi an der "light" Spinnrute Jungs bäääm.
*So geil...

Äh Kescher? Gaff?

Der Kescher ist fürn Arsch.. das Gaff ebenso....15 min Kampf.. Mahi weg*

Haben wir Opium an Board? Tilidin oder irdendwas?? Ich sterbe... meine Rippen....

Nase hochziehen, kurz tief einatmen, drillen, werfen, laufen, husten, festhalten.......ich bin kurz vorm Komma


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Dem Kaptiän wars dann zu blöd und wir sind dann weiter. Egal was ich sagte. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung.
Wir fahren wieder elendiglang irgendwo hin.. Weg vom Fisch 

Habe leider nix aufgeschrieben jeden Tag. Habe nurnoch schwache Erinnerungen und die paar News die ich dir Gruppe im Whattup geschrieben hab.Internet war auch sehr schlecht. Hab am dem Tag aber noch einige Makelen gefangen mit ca 2 Kilo gramm, und Fouad hat noch einen grossen Gt auf Lighttackle vorloren

Makrelen haben wir abends gefuttert.. In Sesamkruste.. ich habs gekocht.. Hat wohl geschmeckt 






Makrelenfilet in Sesam gewälzt und kurz angebraten.. joar war okay und lecker...






Sieht aus wie Wiener Schnitzel 

Übrigens die Frenzies ging über Stunden. Stunden.. Käpitan! Note 5-

Am Tag davor sag ich noch " Ich kann hier gute Werbung für dich machen"

Weisst* DU* was vergiss es.* Ich, ich* hab keine Ahnung vom Fischen!!!! *Der modernen Angellei!!!* 

Ohne meine Rippenprellung! Mit guten willigem Kaptitän und guten Gaff und Kescher! Boar Jungs ich hätte heute meine xxxx Mahis gefangen. Das wäre sicher.
Die Leute die mich kennen stimmen mir zu.

Laune für mich an Board.* -100*. Ich hätte gekämpft heute. Scheiss auf die Schmerzen.. Aber bitte hör mal auf mich und mach was ich sage!


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Mahi Action hier. Neben uns das Drop-off dahinter ein Aussrif. Was macht er???? Fährt gefühlt 2 Stunden weg von der Action. Junge du Idiot. Fahr hinter das Riff und anker dort. Nicht tief aber fuck off. Bleib bei den Fischen. Reine Spritverschwendung!

Ich fische fast die ganze Nacht. Aus Angst for Allahs Unheil werden alle Fische vor mir sofort versteckt????? Die landen untertags und die Crew weis ich komm mit meiner Prellung da nicht hin. Ich werfe meine Fische in einen Korb und nehme sie quausi mit ins Bett. 1 Stunde schlafen. 1 Stunde fischen.  Zumindest ich versuche es mit den Schmerzen. Kann kaum schlafen. Muss dauernt überwachen wann die anderen schlafen. Fouad versteht es. Wir kommen gegen die Idioten nicht an. 

Nachts um 4.00 mach ich Bilder von MEINEN Fängen


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Die Viecher unter dem Horni haben 2 Kg plus. Dennoch ich mag die vertikal angelei nicht.... das Gefühl ich einfach komisch. Mit Thunatackle sowieso......nicht meins


Nächster Tag die Sonne geht auf...wo sind wir?. Ja auf 20 Meter. In vielleicht 100 Meter Entfernung ein Riff. Und schon morgens seh ich/* UND *höre da ist Action.

Ein kleines Riff im Halbmond davor ziemlich flach. Junge da rauben die Thune und allerlei was unterwegs ist. Werfe und werfe mit allem. Ich komme da nicht hin.
Wecke Karim/ Kaptitano auf. Junge, Anker lichten und fahr die 80 Meter. Scheiss drauf. Es ist Low Tide ich dann da stehen auf Riff und fange Fische... Jaja in 10 Minuten.
2 Stunden später.. die Action ist immernoch vorhanden....Frühstücken und Tee trinken.. ich sterbe....

Bin kurz davor alle außer Fouad abzustechen und über Board zu werfen. Mir blutet das Herz. 100Meter entfernt kocht das Wasser. Keine 2 Meter tief. Sehe Thune jumpen mit 5Kg Plus.. und was mach ich.. muss zusehen und sterben.

Mir ist es zu blöd, werfe alles. Und hab doch auf Stickbait mit 100 Gramm nen Ordentlichen Biss. Nach 2minuten Kampf... GT locker 5 Kilogramm.. Er ist schon da...
Ein kurzer Run zwischen die scheiss Ankerkette.. weg

Ich bin auf 180. Wirklich. Seit zwei Stunden tobt es da. Und was macht die Crew?? Sortiert und fummelt ihre Handleine auseinander und Frühstück? Nix

Vor 2 Stunden hies es wir fahren los in 10 min.
Bin eh seit gestern auf 180.. Aber des juckt des faule Pack nicht! (Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe die Ägypter keine Frage, aber wenn ich mir am Ende anhören muss wir haben zu wenig Fisch gefangen und haben kein Sprit mehr dann bin ich sauer)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Die Action am dem Riff ist dann auch tod.
Und so verlassen wir den Spot und fahren weiter. Hamdulläh lässt sich der Kaptitän überreden wieder du den Mahis zu fahren.
Beim Trolling auf dem Weg passiert leider nix bis auf einen Fehlbiss. Vielleicht auch zwei.

Und wo landen wir nach stundenlanger Sinnloser Fahrt???? Sinnlosem Spritverbrach in der Nacht.

Klar bei den Mahis.. Aber was weiss ich schon

!!!!!Kaptitano mach was ich sage....!!!!!!!

Aber er kapiert es nicht! Ich! Wir Sportfischer mit Erfahrung wissen ja nix. Dort geht es ab. Es geht ab. Leute der Himmel ist schwarz vor Vögeln. das Wasser kocht!!!!

Erster Spruch " They dont eat"

*Neeeee Kaptitano die Vögel gehen duschen, 1000 Hornhechte springen aus dem Wasser um Sonne live zu sehen, die Thune springen aus langeweile und die Mahis wollen schauen ob Deutsche Touris irgendwo unterwegs sind!!!!!*


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Erster Spruch " They dont eat"
> 
> *Neeeee Kaptitano die Vögel gehen duschen, 1000 Hornhechte springen aus dem Wasser um Sonne live zu sehen, die Thune springen aus langeweile und die Mahis wollen schauen ob Deutsche Touris irgendwo unterwegs sind!!!!!*



Erst mal: TOP-Beitrag Und auch witzig geschrieben. Hier mein Lieblingszitat ;-)


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Ich werfe wenns mal mögich ist mitten ins kochende Wasser mit dem harten Tackle. Fouad auch. Er hört anfangs auf mich"!

Da es keine Bisse gibt und Kaptitano " Ich weiss alles" immer weg fährt vom kochendem Wasser, wechseln wir auf Lighttackle. Ich weil ich wegen den Rippen nicht mehr dann und die Viecher irgendwie nicht so dumm sind wie die Ägypter
Fouad bis 100Gr. und ich die Mpp Salt 20-60.Gramm.

Und dann pack ich mir Kaptitano am Hals. Willst das restliche Geld??? Dann mach was ich sag.!!!

Bäam beide Fisch on im Hotspot. 

Fouad und ich im doppeldrill mit den grossen Mahis.... an lighttackle

Wir verlieren sie am Boot Beide gleichzeitig. Der Haken von Jig. Hart Glaze 40gr zu schwach

Werfen weiter.Und nach langem langen Drill an der 20-60 Gramm Mpp2 lande ich. Den ersten Mahri


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Und der ist.. Jungs Bäääm. bääm bäämm bääm geil. An lighttackle mit Rippenprellung, mit dem Wellen dem drumrum und allem der Action beim landen., die Freund an Board wohl der geilste Fisch für mich ever!!!! bis heute natürlich






Savagear Mpp2 Salt 20-60 gr. Shimano Socorro 5000, 0,17 geflochten. Top 0,60 Fluro 1 Meter


----------



## rhinefisher (3. November 2020)

Sehr spannend zu lesen..
Jetzt weiß ich auch um welches Boot ich besser einen großen Bogen mache.. .
Solch ein Depp kann einem die ganze Tour vermiesen..


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. November 2020)

Danke bis hier hin!
Aber: Mehr, mehr, mehr...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Der Junge Mahi Mahi Mann hat laut Crew keine 3 Kg.... er ist zwar dünn keine Frage aber die 7 Kg packt der locker


Ich bin 1,95M gross und die Bilder wurden nicht gemacht um ihn gross aussehen zu lassen... bin alleine bei Fotos machen gestorben..


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2020)

Danke für deinen Bericht.
Spannend!


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Es geht wohl weiter.

Fouad verliert weitere beim landen. Alles auf leichtes Gerät. Das Tackle ist nicht schuld. Wir haben ja Zeit. Und die Abmachung ist beide werfen und wenn einer drillt macht der andrere nix ausser helfen. Kescher vergiss es. Das Gaff kannst in die Tonne kicken.... wir verlieren jede Menge Mahis.....

Aber nicht mit Köder im Maul. Das ist gut.. die Biester springen wie die Berseger. Es ist DER Hammer... im Drill folgen andere. Kennt ihr Mahis. Wisst ihr wie geil die im Wasser aus sehen???????? 

*Walhaie sind jetzt auch da. Und nicht nur einer!! Nein 3,5,8. zwischen 5-10 Meter. Alle ums Boot.. Dazu Mantarochen grösser als das Boot.. der Himmel ist schwarz vor Vögeln* und egal wo hin man schaut überall kocht das Wasser.....wenn ich jetzt drüber nachdenke.... ich bin fassungslos... das ist die pure Action...


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Und ich sterbe vor Schmerzen.. trotz Adrinalin.. die Rippen... boar....werfe wirklich mit Tränen in den Augen


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Sage dann mit Zustimmung von Fouad das wir Pause machen. Wir haben alle Hunger. Und ich bin mir sicher das "The party will go on"   weitergeht.
Ach und nun es ist möglich dort am Drop-off zu ankern... nahe bei den Fischen....
Es gibt Mittagessen und ich versuche mich auszuruhen. Brauch alles..... verzieh mich im Bug und heule.. nicht vor Freude...nein ich habe ne scheiss verdammte 
Rippenprellung....und hilft kein IBOprofen oder irgendwas..


----------



## Mooskugel (3. November 2020)

Halte durch.
Top Bericht. Danke dafür.


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

So. Eine Stunde "relaxt" und gegessen.

Schneide die Ankerleine durch und ab geht es. Die Frenzies sind immernoch im Gange 

Seit Stunden. Jungs!!! SEIT STUNDEN. Stunden, Stunden, Stunden, *Jungs* *STUNDEN*!!!!!!!!!!!

Wir fahren wieder hin keine 10 Minuten..

Wasser kocht links.. Fouad und ich werfen syncron... bääääääm. Beide Beide Fische.. Aber keine Mahis. Nix springt

Wir drillen beide.. aber ne das ist kein Mahi.. nahe zum Boot ziehen die Fische runter....am lighttackle schwierig....

Rechts und links hört man die die Bremse surren....

Karim du Götter aller Kaptitäne fahr ein Stück vorwärtz wir haben Probleme gleich...
Nix passiert..
Fische sind beide rund ums Boot und Motor.. ich verdrehe schon die Augen....
Hamdu il la wir bekommen sie frei und landen beide unsere Fische

2 Little Thunnys mit sicher 4 Kg


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Fouad und ich sind glücklich. Doppeldrill an den Tackle was wirklick Spass machte. Und die Fische sind an Board.
Frenzies ist ja noch in vollem Gange. 

Wir fangen noch Fisch. Muss grad in der Whattups Gruppe schauen. Möchte ja nicht lügen. 
An dem Tag in 2 Stunden. Hab ich 3 Mahis gefangen. 4 Verloren. Okay. Fouad verloren 4 Mahis in gross wegen der Crew und 6 Thune-
Ich hab 2 little Thunnys gefangen und zwei verloren....

Kurz vor Sonnenuntergang... der Tag ist nicht zu Ende


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

Die Mahis waren ziemlich dünn. Wahrscheinlich der Grund waren sie so auf Jagt waren


----------



## Krallblei (3. November 2020)

So ich mach mal Schluss für heute.

Reise ja noch weiter. Und der Tag auf dem Boot ist ja noch nicht vorbei!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. November 2020)

Danke dir für heute


----------



## Seele (3. November 2020)

Jo schönen Abend, danke fürs teilhaben. Hatten lange keinen so ausführlichen Bericht mehr.


----------



## nostradamus (3. November 2020)

Hi Krallblei,

Obwohl ich ja wusste was los war in Ägypten, fande ich den Bericht wieder sehr sehr gut! Weiter so!!

Gruß


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

So weiter geht es.

Auf der Fahrt zum "Nachtquatier haben wir doch noch angehalten zum Jiggen.. An Board gabs nur noch eine Jigge und die "gehörte" dem Kaptitän.
Hab erst mit leichterem Gerät versucht so gut es geht.. Aber mit 80 Gramm bist bei der Strömung nicht mal auf den Boden gekommen.
So nahm ich meine Thunarute und hängte nen 200Gramm Speedjig dran. An Speed war aber nicht zu denken bei mir.

Jiggen läuft. Der Kaptitän zieht zwei super Snapper um die 4-6 Kilo hoch. Auch bei mir dauert es nicht lang. Aber nur "Kleinzeug".






Doch dann, doch dann heftiger Einschlag ca. 5cm über Grund. Boar und der war gewaltig. Hätte mich fast über Board gehauen.. Und schmerzhaft war er.!!!
Alter Schwede. Am Thunatackle. Bekomm ihn nur schwer nach oben..Dann schwimmt er Richtung Boot und ich schrei zum Kaptitän er soll das Boot drehen. Der ist am Jiggen und andere Kapitän wahrscheinlich auf dem Klo. Motor ist aus...Ich schrei und schrei und zum Glück versteht keiner Deutsch!!!!! Es kommt wie es kommen muss...... zack am Boot anlang und weg  Schade hab den Fisch leider nicht gesehen. Er war wohl nicht schlecht.

Abends das übliche Handleinen bis tief in die Nacht. Nix für mich...ich war noch so angepisst wegen dem verlorenem Fisch. Ging erst so um 02:00 nach draußen und hab doch noch 3 Fische gefangen in kurzer Zeit.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Dann geht es wieder Richtung Hurghada morgens.. wir trollen noch. Leider ohne Erfolg.

200m vor Hurghada Frenzies in Klein.. dazu seh ich noch paar grosse Mahi mahi schwimmen...da wäre man auch mit dem Kajak hingekommen 

Hole noch meine Fische aus Fouad Kühlbox und mache ein Bild von meinen Fischen.

Die zwei grössten Mahis und 2 Little Thunny plus noch paar andere hab ich am Abend zuvor noch zwei Kalamari Fischern geschenkt. Die kamen uns fragten nach Feuerzeug und Kippen... Mensch haben die sich über die Fische gefreut. Das waren echt arme Leute!!!!!!





Meine Fische nehme ich mit.. Hab da paar Leute die sich riesig freuen und uns was ganz besonderes ermöglichen werden.


So runter von dem Boot das eigentlich garnicht schlecht war...auch der Preis. Nur die Crew.. Puh was ein Desaster.....400 Euro für 3 Tage inkl. Essen und Trinken und Köder.. 50 Euro dazu für die Lizenz für mich.

Am Ufer bin ich erstmal im Vollrausch. 3 Tage aufm Kahn mit viel Wellen.. das ist schon irgendwie lustig das Gefühl. Alles dreht sich.

Wir fahren weiter in Süden ca 250km. Und beide wollen wir nur eins.. Duschen


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

Bevor wir unser Hotel für die nächsten Tage erreichen machen wir noch einen Stop in meinen Stammhotel. Dies ist grad wegen fehlenden Touristen und Komplettrenovierung geschlossen. Fische abliefern. Die Leute die noch da sind bekommen nix gescheites mehr zu essen und das seit Monaten.

Die Freunde ist natürlich nach 8 Monaten wiedersehen riesig gross.

Wir fahren paar Kilometer weiter gehen ins Hotel. Ich glaub ich hab noch nie solange geduscht

Wir sind platt und ich kann nicht mehr. Die Tage aufm Boot mit der Rippenprellung haben Spuren hinterlassen 

Am morgen kurz nach Sonnenaufgang fahren wir wieder in mein Stammhotel. Angeln dort direkt aufm Steg sonst ein nogo. Aber jetzt kein Problem.

Wir probieren alles. Alles! Leider gibt es nur 2 kleine Fische 






Wir machen noch paar Einkäufe und kommen gegen 12 Uhr zurück. Es gibt essen mit den Jungs vom Hotel. Aber nicht im Restaurant. Nein dort wo die Angstellten essen. Das macht mich sehr stolz und ich bekomm das grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht.. Hier war noch nie! Noch nie ein Tourist..

Wir schauen uns noch die neuen Sachen im Hotel an und gehen dann an Strand... sind ganz alleine... fangen einge Meeräschen für den Abend und relaxen.

Am Abend spinnen wir erst ne Runde. Ohne jeglichen Kontakt. Oh das ist echt mies. Gerade an der Stelle die die Beste ist überhaupt.. Keine Fische da.
Auf Livebait ebenso wenig. Fouad allerdings hat den kürzeren gezogen. Er verliert was echt fettes beim Grundangeln.

Naja egal. Der Tag im geschlossenen Hotel so ganz alleine, das Essen mit den Leuten und die Einmalige Freiheit im Hotel.. super Tag.. auch ohne Fisch!!!


----------



## Flussmonster92 (4. November 2020)

Super Bericht bis hierhin. 

Schade, dass der Kapitän so ein Arschloch war, die Fänge hätte ich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

Am nächsten Tag stehen wir sehr früh auf und fahren nochmal rund 80km weiter in Süden.

Dort wartet ein Boot auf uns






Ausgemacht sind 6 Trollen und bissl Spinnfischen an Aussenriffen. Für schlappe 60 Euro.

Wir trollen keine 3 Minuten gib es bei Fouad schon die erste Makrele.... und weitere Folgen... er schleppt allerdings einen kleinen Wobbler..
Ich getreu dem Motto "Big Lure, Big Fish" trolle Rapala Magnum in 20cm.

Und yes nach 20min surrt die Rolle. Fisch ist gut Kontakt kurz. Ausgestiegen.

Wir trollen und trollen aber ausser 7 Makrelen läuft sonst nix.

An einem Riff versuchen wir dann Spinnfischen.. Es ist nicht leicht. Die Wellen an der Aussenseite riesig.
Ich werfe mit der Thunaspinnrute und der Saragosa.. Es geht kaum, aber wenns hier knallt kommste mit "lighttackle" nicht weit.

3 Wurf mit Jig an die Kante. Schnur stramm!!! Aber hä denke erst an einen Hänger. Zieh Handschuh an und wickle die Schur um die Hand um den Hänger zu lösen..ziehe kräftig und schubs da tut sich bissl was. Denke cool wieder frei. Kurbel zwei drei mal wieder Hänger... wieder das gleiche Spiel.. ziehe kräftig.......
Scheisse das ist ein Fisch. Boar Jungs. Endgegner!!! Endgegner!! Fighte um jeden Meter.. Ich einer der Fisch nimmt wieder 5.. so geht das 10 Minuten..
Muss auch kurz Fouad die Rute geben.. Er soll mal ziehen. Mit den Rippen und den Wellen... Auch erstmal keine Chance...als ich dann wieder ziehe geb ich alles.
Ich zieh so stark das es peng macht und der Jig erstmal 50Meter durch die Luft fliegt!!!

Was zur Hölle???!!!

5 Minuten Pause brauch ich. Zittere wie Sau und meine Knie sind weich.
Währenddessen fängt Fouad paar kleine Trevally.

Ich werfe noch einmal mit dem schwerzen Zeug und was geht ab. Hängt das nächste Monster. Der lacht erstmal und zeigt mir zwei Minuten das er garkeine Lust hat irgendwie angezuhalten. Fisch schwimmt unaufgeregt langsam in eine Richtung.Bremse Saragosa zu Rute am Anschlag.. Bäämm Schnur durch. Hat wohl ne Höhle gefunden..

Was geht ab??????????


Zittere immernoch und frag mich ob die Israelis wieder mit Ubooten unterwegs sind.....Kippe in Mund, runterkommen und ach ich hab keine Ahnung.. weiterwerfen??? Aufhören???

Schnapp mir die Mpp2 mit 60gramm und nen kleinen Jig und fang doch in paar Minuten noch paar kleine Trevallys 
Als wir zurück trollen lass ich neben her auch noch einen kleinen Wobbler raus und siehe da fange ich auch noch zwei Makrelen..






Fouad fängt 7 Makrelen und 3 Trevally einer davon sogar größer um die 2 Kg. Er überlässt seine Fische dem netten jungen Mann am Steuer.


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

Wir fahren dann wieder ins Hotel. Am Abend wollten wir eigentlich noch eine meine Lagune noch bissl Grundangeln.

Ich bin aber so platt das ich kaum noch laufen kann. Fouad muss mich fast ins Auto tragen.

So beschliessen wir einfach den Rest vom Tag rumzulümmel und den Abend ausklingen zu lassen. Blick von der Suite ist ja auch nicht der schlechteste ;-)







Morgens gehen wir noch zwei Stunden an Strand und verlassen danach das Hotel. Haben einen weiten Weg vor uns.

Vom Süden des Roten Meeres den ganzen Weg Richtung Nildelta zurück nach Kairo.

Ich fahre die meiste Zeit. Ist sichere wenn jemand aus Europa fährt

Spart Geld für Windeln 

Nach Hurghada wars dann trotzdem der Horror. In El Gouna war ein Filmfestival... haben uns schon gewundert warum nur Porsche, dicke Mercedes und BMWs unterwegs sind...und das sind dort mit Abstand die schlimmsten Fahrer...

Wir kommen an nach 8 Stunden. Back in Kairo. Die Stadt der 20 Millionen Hupen 

Essen noch gut zusammen und morgens ging es für mich an Flughafen... da wollten die doch glatt wieder 125 Euro von mir.... nach Handeln wie auf dem Basar konnte ich den Preis aber drücken auf 60 Euro. Na immerhin... besser als 250 


Fazit. 8 Monate ohne Ägypten war ne harte Zeit so bin froh jetzt unten gewesen zu sein. Wer weiss was hier die nächsten Monate wieder passiert.

Angeltechnisch war es finde ich gut. Kann mich nicht beklagen. Was mich halt immernoch wurmt ist die Sache mit der Rippenprellung. Ohne dieses Missgeschickt und vielleicht mit dem Richtigen Kaptitän hätte ich wohl abgeräumt.. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher...

Und eins ist klar........nächstes Jahr Oktober sieht mich Hurghada wieder. Dann hoffentlich gesund und mit besserem Boot..............

*Inscha Allah*


----------



## Salt (4. November 2020)

Sensationelle Story und klasse Fänge! Was eine Schande das ihr mit der ersten Crew so ein Pech hattet, die hätte ich bei der Action mit der frenzy direkt ins Wasser befördert. 
Aber Glückwunsch zur Mahi, 7-8kg kommt gut hin in der Größe.

Meinen Respekt das du so ordentlich gekämpft hast und schwersten Bedingungen!


----------



## Krallblei (4. November 2020)

Hehe. Wirst lachen war kurz davor zu meutern und Boot zu übernehmen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. November 2020)

Ich war ja einer der wenigen die direkt live mit dir mitleiden durften/mussten. War da schon sehr unterhaltsam unsere Gruppe, ebenso dein Bericht jetzt. Ich finde unterm Strich hast du echt gut abgeräumt! Die Rippenprellung war natürlich mega übel. Aber sonst hättest du die Ibus für Schultern etc gebraucht. Die müssen mit  

Danke für den lebhaften Bericht, klasse wie immer!


----------



## Silverfish1 (4. November 2020)

Klasse Bericht ! Hat Spaß gemacht den zu verfolgen


----------



## glavoc (4. November 2020)

Wieder einmal ein toller Bericht Benny!!
Wie ich deine schreibe feier  - über den Käpitän ist ja schon alles geschrieben worden, so spar ich mir das!
1000 Dank dir  !! Fast, wie wenn man daneben gestanden wäre!
Und dann erst die Fänge (und die, die noch mit korrektem Gaff und Kescher gelandet worden wären..
herzlichen Gruß und Petri!


----------



## rhinefisher (4. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> nur Porsche, dicke Mercedes und BMWs unterwegs sind...und das sind dort mit Abstand die schlimmsten Fahrer...



Das ist halt wie hier....
Alter - was für eine geile Reise - vielleicht etwas zu sportlich für mich..
Hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht dich hier zu begleiten - vielen Dank dafür..


----------



## Salmonidenangler (4. November 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank für diesen tollen Bericht @Krallblei ! Aber diese Qualität sind wir ja von dir schon gewohnt. Eines habe ich allerdings nicht ganz verstanden: Was hatte die "Crew" denn dagegen, dass du deine Fänge fotografiert hast?


----------



## Krallblei (5. November 2020)

Gern gemacht!

Weil es  Unglück bringt


----------



## _seabass_hunter (5. November 2020)

Echt cool geschrieben, mit dem Bericht hast du mir richtig Lust auf Ägypten gemacht


----------



## Bastardmakrele (5. November 2020)

Benny hast diesmal richtig gut abgeräumt, trotz der miesen ersten Crew....klar, aus der Luft stürzende Vögel und springende Mahis und Thune sind ein eindeutiges Indiz für passives verhalten  zumindest braucht man sich keine sorgen machen dass die die Fische dort verangeln.

Klasse actionbericht wie immer...


----------



## Krallblei (5. November 2020)

Wir waren die einzigen Nudeln im Kochwasser


----------



## Mühlkoppe (5. November 2020)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht! Du hast damit etwas Farbe in diese trostlose Zeit gebracht. UNBEZAHLBAR


----------



## Krallblei (5. November 2020)

Gerne doch.

Plane schon für Anfang Dezember


----------



## Lorenz (6. November 2020)

Petri! 



Franken Fisch schrieb:


> trotz der miesen ersten Crew....klar, aus der Luft stürzende Vögel und springende Mahis und Thune sind ein eindeutiges Indiz für passives verhalten


Die meinten vielleicht, dass sie nicht beißen wollen würden, vielleicht weil sie mit deren Methoden und Ködern nicht oder schwer fangbar sind? Wenn die Räuber da irgendeinen z.B. Sardinen oder Sardellenschwarm mit einer Altersklasse zerlegen, werden die vielleicht nicht unbedingt auf alles anspringen. Im Jemen hab ich Einheimische gesehen die irgendwelche primitiven Blinker/Jigs an der Handleine geschleppt haben. Die sind dann mit den Kleinbooten direkt in die jagenden Fische gefahren, haben auf die Handleinen was erwischt und die anderen Räuber waren dann erstmal weg. Mit Angelrute und Castingjig hat man da andere Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Krallblei (6. November 2020)

Geraubt hat es überall aber an die Jigs sind sie wirklich nur dort wo es wirklich kochte. Aber dem Kapitän war es zu viel immer dorthin zu fahren. Gut geklappt hat auch das schleppen mit kleinen Wobblern die einfach auf der Oberfläche rumhüpfen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (6. November 2020)

Krallblei schrieb:


> Gerne doch.
> 
> Plane schon für Anfang Dezember



Wo geht's hin?


----------



## Krallblei (6. November 2020)

Hab noch paar Rechnungen offen im Roten Meer.


----------



## Krallblei (13. November 2020)

Inscha Allah nächste Woche wieder Mahis jagen... jemand Lust?


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. November 2020)

Dein bester Trip bisher, Glückwunsch. 
Lust mitzukommen hätt ich schon, aber keine Chance zur Zeit. 
Ich habe es übrigens erst jetzt geschafft deinen Bericht komplett zu lesen auf dem Handy. Alles mit Werbung zugekleistert. Mein Handy stürzt immer wieder ab.
Werbung ok, aber so find ichs


----------



## zokker (15. November 2020)

Ganz toll geschrieben und super Bilder ... Danke


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. November 2020)

Wirklich sehr spannend
und
Trip-Lust-weckend


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2020)

Bester Trip? Wegen der Ausbeute?

Hm. Es war aber auch teilweise echt stressig. Generell aber ne gute Erfahrung.
War halt mal was anderes als 7 Tage im Hotel zu hocken und nur morgens und Abends am Riff zu stehen. 
Und billig war's auch nicht.

Drück mir die Daumen. Möchte Donnerstag wieder los aufn Kurzangeltrip..

Danke Euch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. November 2020)

*Benny,*

erst mal danke fuer den tollen Bericht. Aegypten, dass da mein Lieblingsfisch der Mahi-Mahi in so stattlicher Groesse zu fangen ist... wusste ich nicht.
Dir auf jeden Fall guten Flug, schoenen Urlaub und dicke Fische.
Kannst Du dich bitte mal vor Ort umhoeren. Frueher gab es Seegelboote zu mieten ohne Kapitaen.
Im Internet finde ich keine Angebote mehr. Liegt das an der Corona oder vielleicht gibts Terrorismusgefahr? Gibt es eigentlichl auch Motorboote min. 8 m woechentlich ohne Kapitaen zu mieten ? Oder machen die Aegypter sowas nicht.
Ist ja nicht so, dass hier Wintertotehose im Golf de Valencia ist, aber das Winterfischgewicht spielt sich so zwischen 1 bis 3 kg ein und erst im April gibt es bei mir hier wieder grosse Fische, es sei denn ich finde die Winterlager der AJ.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (15. November 2020)

Hallo. 

Das kann ich dir hier jetzt schon beantworten. Das kannst schlichtweg vergessen. Sowas gibt es nicht mehr. 
Neue Gesetze machen es sogar schwer überhaupt als Touri über Nacht rausgekommen. Bei Grossen Tauchbooten sieht das vielleicht änderst aus.

Hab jetzt verschoben um eine Woche. Muss auch beten das es überhaupt klappt. Und auch das wir die Mahis dann auch wieder finden


----------

